# Stainless steel bolts on aluminum boat concern



## BottomDweller (May 6, 2010)

Wondering how much of an issue I have with the transom I just replaced. My boat is aluminum. My transom is wood. I used stainless steel bolts to secure the wood transom board to the boat. Is this going to cause alot of problems? Do I have an option here? It seems that using anything other than stainless steel would eventually rust out but stainless does cause some corrosion with aluminum. My project is completed currently and I have secured my bolts with 3m 5200. I would hate to remove everything but will if this is going to cause alot of problems.
Another member mentioned the problem here, hence my concern.


----------



## WhiteMoose (May 6, 2010)

I would think that if they are goobered full of sealant, they will be fine, especially if they are SS and not regular steel bolts.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 6, 2010)

SS and 5200 is the way I did mine


----------



## perchin (May 6, 2010)

actually everything reacts with aluminum, SS will work the best though. There is a reason they use SS on factory built aluminum trailers..... cuz it works for years :wink: I didn't even bother with the 5200 on my transom, by the time the disimilar materials start to react I'll prolly be dead :lol:


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 6, 2010)

Stainless & 5200,& your good to go. =D>


----------



## Froggy (May 6, 2010)

You should be good, I dont want to negate the importance of using the right screws, but millions of small tins out there somewhat modified with all kind of screws, I attached my first floor on my Jon in 1985 with sheet metal screws, just removed them 2 month ago only 3 screws had any rust on them, so you know, it wont sink either way in a generation's time.


----------



## perchin (May 6, 2010)

Froggy said:


> You should be good, I dont want to negate the importance of using the right screws, but millions of small tins out there somewhat modified with all kind of screws, I attached my first floor on my Jon in 1985 with sheet metal screws, just removed them 2 month ago only 3 screws had any rust on them, so you know, it wont sink either way in a generation's time.



OMG.... I was born in 82, them screws did their job. =D>


----------

